# Where To Get Ro/distilled Water



## pmastello (16/11/11)

I am planning on brewing a Bohemian pilsner next weekend, and I am looking for a supply of RO or Distilled water. Having never got this before, I was wondering where people get theirs from? I figured supercheap Auto etc would have some for filling car radiators, but where else would you get 30 odd litres from? And more importantly, what would be the cheapest source?
Cheers


----------



## argon (16/11/11)

Firstly where are you? I've got RO water from supermarket dispensers. Typically $5 for 19L. Tell us your location and someone will point you in the right direction.

Edit: SE QLD & N NSW they are located here


----------



## pmastello (16/11/11)

argon said:


> Firstly where are you? I've got RO water from supermarket dispensers. Typically $5 for 19L. Tell us your location and someone will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Edit: SE QLD & N NSW they are located here



I'm on the Central Coast of NSW


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

As an addendum to this - if one is going to make a pilsener (boh), do you need to add anything back to RO water to build the right profile, or is the RO water soft enough/right profile.

Goomba

Edit: the Matilda at Wooloowin is just down the road (literally - down Shaw Road) from me.


----------



## argon (16/11/11)

RO water is devoid of anything... you will need to add back minerals to allow for correct PH in the mash and a healthy ferment. The last single malt Bo pils i did i added 38L of water (2 x 19L from the vending machine) adn made the rest up with tap water to 62L (43L knockout) I then added 8g Calcium Chloride and 5g MgSO4 and a touch of citric acd to lower the PH to the mash for a very soft profile.

Get EZ water calculator and work it out for your circumstance.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

Cheers argon, will look at it - even has an OOo spreadsheet.

Goomba


----------



## pmastello (16/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> As an addendum to this - if one is going to make a pilsener (boh), do you need to add anything back to RO water to build the right profile, or is the RO water soft enough/right profile.
> 
> Goomba
> 
> Edit: the Matilda at Wooloowin is just down the road (literally - down Shaw Road) from me.



Yes, you do need to add back salts/minerals to RO water. Yeast need a certain concertration of Calcium to properly flocculate (10-15PPM), Plus the you need a balanced Chloride to Sulphate ratio for a boh Pilsner. I am doing 3/4 RO dilution with my Tap water. However I will then have a low Ca, and still have an outbalanced SO4/Cl so I plan on adding a small amount of CaSO4. 

Thats my plan anyway. Id appreciate someone with experience and knowledge in these things telling me I am on the right/wrong track


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

So is the PH stabiliser at CB going to do the trick? Granted, it's a proprietary blend, but the PH is at the lower end of "ideal", according to my calcs.

Reason being, my adjusted water required needs 3 different additions - at $7.90 per bag of addition. Given I'm probably only doing this as a once off (for the moment), I don't want to shell out $25 to adjust water for one batch of beer.

Else, I'll stick to my house APA. But brewing a good pilsener is a challenge I would like to take up.

Goomba


----------



## NickB (16/11/11)

LRG - you're more than welcome to pinch a few grams of each you need from my stash. I'm in Murarrie, generally home after 4PM, although home all day today... Let me know!

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (16/11/11)

argon said:


> Edit: SE QLD & N NSW they are located here



Slightly :icon_offtopic: 
I wouldn't have minded giving RO a go argon but sadly your link shows no outlets on the Sunshine Coast.  
Doing the pre-boiled water (gets rid of the Chlorine) + salts thing ATM but leaning towards a carbon filter to save having to pre-boil. A well respected brewer has told me that adding Sodium metabisulphate (I've always used a pinch every brew to help stop oxidisation in the MT) also helps to remove Chlorine & so I was double-dipping so to speak?
Any comments\info on this one?

TP


----------



## TidalPete (16/11/11)

argon said:


> Edit: SE QLD & N NSW they are located here



Slightly :icon_offtopic: 
I wouldn't have minded giving RO a go argon but sadly your link shows no outlets on the Sunshine Coast.  
Doing the pre-boiled water (gets rid of the Chlorine) + salts thing ATM but leaning towards a carbon filter to save having to pre-boil. A well respected brewer has told me that adding Sodium metabisulphate (I've always used a pinch every brew to help stop oxidation in the mash) also helps to remove Chlorine & so I was double-dipping so to speak?
Any comments\info on this one?

TP


----------



## [email protected] (16/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> Slightly :icon_offtopic:
> I wouldn't have minded giving RO a go argon but sadly your link shows no outlets on the Sunshine Coast.



SUNSHINE COAST
MAROOCHYDORE -Matilda Blue Service Station, 116-118 Sugar Rd.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

Matilda Blue Service Station on Sugar Road, M'Dore/Back of Alex Heads. I used to live just up the road from it at Headland Park.

Goomba


----------



## TidalPete (16/11/11)

Beer4U said:


> SUNSHINE COAST
> MAROOCHYDORE -Matilda Blue Service Station, 116-118 Sugar Rd.



So it is Beer4U. :icon_cheers: 
Last on the list & probably why I missed it.

TP

Edit ---- Thanks Goomba. :icon_cheers: Still need an answer to my question though?


----------



## felten (16/11/11)

Sod met helps remove chloramines (more stable form of chlorine) from water, breaks it down into chloride from memory.

Can't remember off the top of my head if it helps with the chlorine, but I think it does.

[edit] looks like it does


----------



## [email protected] (16/11/11)

TidalPete said:


> So it is Beer4U. :icon_cheers:
> Last on the list & probably why I missed it.
> 
> TP
> ...



When i filter large amounts i just use the inside of the brita jug, sit over fermenter with a couple bits of wood, then over the course of a few hours or day
when i get the chance add more water, pain in the ass but as long as you don't sit there watching it its ok.


----------



## pmastello (16/11/11)

Could we get back on topic? I still don't know where to get my water from...


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/11/11)

Am I right that RO water has a highish PH, given it's quite alkaline?


----------



## NickB (16/11/11)

Gingerbrew said:


> Could we get back on topic? I still don't know where to get my water from...



Firstly, fill in your location so we can help you pinpoint a location.

Secondly, if you're in QLD or NSW there is a list above.

Cheers


----------



## mfeighan (16/11/11)

http://www.gryphonbrewing.com.au/store/pro...9fdb5f7ad7f2de9

im happy with my unlimited supply of RO water,
yes apparantly the ph of RO water is a little high like 8-9 BUT it has little to no buffering capability (last brew i tossed in 3g CaSO4 and 4g CaCl2 into 40L and the ph was ~ 6)


----------



## pmastello (17/11/11)

NickB said:


> Firstly, fill in your location so we can help you pinpoint a location.
> 
> Secondly, if you're in QLD or NSW there is a list above.
> 
> Cheers



I did - the 3rd post in this thread. I am on the central coast of nsw. 
Cheers


----------



## ashley_leask (17/11/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> So is the PH stabiliser at CB going to do the trick? Granted, it's a proprietary blend, but the PH is at the lower end of "ideal", according to my calcs.
> 
> Reason being, my adjusted water required needs 3 different additions - at $7.90 per bag of addition. Given I'm probably only doing this as a once off (for the moment), I don't want to shell out $25 to adjust water for one batch of beer.
> 
> ...



My experience with the 5.2 ph stabiliser is that the buffering it provides stops the ph from moving over about 5.8 but doesn't just automatically get the mash into the 5.4-5.6 range you're looking for. My (Ipswich) water needs a fair amount of Ca/Mg added to drop the ph into range, with the palest beers needing a bit of citric acid as well.


----------



## steve78 (21/11/11)

I get mine from the science lab of a local school, I know the lab tech there. If u know a teacher or anything, the school science labs usually have a limitless supply of the stuff.


----------



## MHB (6/12/11)

argon said:


> Firstly where are you? I've got RO water from supermarket dispensers. Typically $5 for 19L. Tell us your location and someone will point you in the right direction.
> 
> Edit: SE QLD & N NSW they are located here



Hadnt seen a decent water vending machine, so I followed the link and had a talk to the people there, they put me onto a local guy and a couple of days later we have a shiny new Water Vending Machine in the shop.
2 particulate filters, 2 Carbon filters Reverse Osmosis unit and UV sterilised, cant really ask for more than that.
Been looking at getting a Ro-Mo plant for the shop for some time, this made it too easy.
Thanks for posting the link, might be good for a few other HBSs to look at putting one in to.
MHB


----------

